
Ask HN: What IT technologies have been available for years but aren't mainstream - gouggoug
Let me give you an example:<p>containers have been used at Google for decades, yet, only did the masses start using them when Docker made them mainstream.<p>So, I have been wondering what else is out there that for some reason isn&#x27;t well known, and yet, would largely benefit anybody in the computer science field?
======
Hackbraten
Highly optimized, reproducible, multi-language build systems, such as Buck [1]
or Bazel [2]. With that technology around, I can’t believe how developers
still put up with slow builds.

[1]: [https://buckbuild.com/](https://buckbuild.com/) [2]:
[https://bazel.build/](https://bazel.build/)

